# German Blue Ram: Male aggression towards female



## Ariel301 (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't think those two are going to pair off and breed. For whatever reason, that male does not like that female. 

You might be able to make them get along by taking the male out to another tank, rearranging your decorations completely, letting the female establish the tank as her territory for a few weeks, then reintroducing the male. It might not work, though.

Not all LFS fish are full of hormones. You might find some good ones at a reputable store. Or you could look for a local breeder of rams that could sell you a female. If you decide to go that route, try putting in a few females for him to choose from, and then removing the others once he chooses a mate he likes. 

However, you may have just ended up with a super aggressive freak male who will never be able to be bred. I had a male angelfish that way for a long time, every female I introduced him to, he would kill, and eventually he ended up having to live the rest of his life alone in a ten gallon tank because he would kill any tankmates I offered him. Hopefully that is not the case with your ram.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I have never owned rams, but I think the idea that ariel had of letting the female establish the tank as her territory is the thing to do. Then the male is the visitor in her house.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

Ariel301 said:


> I don't think those two are going to pair off and breed. For whatever reason, that male does not like that female.
> 
> You might be able to make them get along by taking the male out to another tank, rearranging your decorations completely, letting the female establish the tank as her territory for a few weeks, then reintroducing the male. It might not work, though.
> 
> ...


I want to try the separation and put the male in my brother's tank in a large fish net, but he won't let me because he's scared it will eat the shrimp, DESPITE it being in a net. i'll try an convince him. as to rearranging the tank, i can't do that yet since i have some experimentation left to do with the tech to establish an equilibrium where no maintenance is required.


----------



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about shipping,
also try: http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=227760

are you sure you have a male and a FM?
Best to get 2 more FM and see what happens, then remove the once you do not need.
How big is your tank?


----------



## Kianna (Nov 8, 2009)

I've bred and raised blue rams and had the same issues. He WILL kill her eventually. I've tried separating, rearranging the tank etc and it usually doesn't work. Your best bet is to get a group of rams and let them pair off on their own if you're really wanting to breed them. 

Good luck....I know how frustrating it can be.


----------



## Csababá (Jan 27, 2010)

Can't you separate the male in the same tank? You could try a breeder box/net/etc.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

DavidZ said:


> I wouldn't worry about shipping,
> also try: http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=227760
> 
> are you sure you have a male and a FM?
> ...


yes i do have a male and female. my tank is an 18g 60p so i can't really get more than one female to get them to pair off themselves



Kianna said:


> I've bred and raised blue rams and had the same issues. He WILL kill her eventually. I've tried separating, rearranging the tank etc and it usually doesn't work. Your best bet is to get a group of rams and let them pair off on their own if you're really wanting to breed them.
> 
> Good luck....I know how frustrating it can be.


mannnnnn, i'm saving up money for something else and i really don't want to spend any to buy a new pair.



Csababá said:


> Can't you separate the male in the same tank? You could try a breeder box/net/etc.


i've tried that, i leave him in for a couple days everytime he attacks the female but still continues to do it, so it didn't help



very late responses on my part but i never got the emails about someone posting on my thread 

the violence still continues, even after all these tries. so basically the only thing i can do now is sell em?


----------

